# Setting up a food market coffee stall - advice?



## thebeanhead

Hi all - I've searched these forums for a while now and been consistently impressed with how helpful and generous with your advice you all are, so am hoping you will be as kind with me!

There are a number of different food markets in my local area that operate on a once a month basis on the weekend. I am keen to set up a mobile coffee stand and follow the street vendor approach of rotating location each weekend dependent on which market is on. I'll be working full time in the week and I think this could be a great way to gauge customer interest in a number of different locations before deserting my job and doing something more permanent!

I understand my options for machines are dual fuel or lever, that I will need to figure out the power source (I'll be on a table, not using a car), number of heads, grinder, water, source local freshly roasted beans. Does anyone have any advice on what equipment would be best for me considering my set up? I'm happy to pay for good quality (but preferably second hand!)

Also, are there any regulations I need to be aware of around storing milk? And where do you all get your cups from?!

Any tidbits of advice would be really appreciated


----------



## Jo Perry

Hello

I set up with my mobile coffee van 18 months ago and despite the rain wind snow etc I have had the very very best fun with my business. I use a lever dual fuel coffee machine and it is a superb piece of kit. My concern for you is that a machine weights an absolute ton and shipping it around may be complicated. Dual fuel means you can hook up to a permanent power source or use lpg....very heavy cylinders. Then insurance companies charge for being involved with lpg. My van is 500cc and cost 300 to insure under business terms..i added lpg...the added £500. I used a cool box and ice packs in my cool storage area that works well enough. I am still a newbie in this business and learning all the time. I wish you the very best of luck and most of all ENJOY.


----------

